

Tell HN: I just wrote a guide about browser automation with Ruby - ddemchuk
http://www.layeredthoughts.com/automation/how-to-write-your-first-ruby-web-bot-in-watir-scraping-weather-com

======
knuckle_cake
I prefer webrat ( <http://github.com/brynary/webrat> ) for this type of
testing if I'm using Ruby. You can use a browser if you want, or just run
browserless for tests that don't rely on javascript.

~~~
ddemchuk
My target audience isn't particularly web testers, you can probably get an
idea of who I'm targeting by looking at the post in context. There's a lot of
uses for these techniques outside of the designed for purposes :-)

That being said, thanks for the feedback. I will take a look at webrat, seems
nice.

------
adelevie
Really liked the post. Will definitely be something I'll re-read from time to
time.

~~~
ddemchuk
Thanks!

------
ddemchuk
Hopefully this isn't in poor taste, I'm not trying to whore out my post. Just
thought that some of you guys might be interested in this topic.

Please let me know what you think, I want to continue on with a few of these
topics if people are interested in it.

Thanks!

